# Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI



## Sleepwalker47 (25. Dezember 2011)

*Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Hey leute,

besitze seit gestern diesen Verstärker und bekomme zum verrecken keinen Ton aus dem Ding.
Angeschloßen habe ich es so :

AVR HDMI out => Tv HDMI 1 (ACR)

Bild und alles habe ich, Reciver wird auch beim Einschalten des TV's namentlich angezeigt.. nur halt keinen Ton 
Habe jegliche Einstellungen am Reciver sowie TV durchprobiert...NIX, ich komme einfach nicht weiter.

Bitte um schnelle Hilfe 
Falls Ihr noch mehr Information braucht, bitte fragen.


MfG & frohe Weihnachten


----------



## zøtac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Was für nen TV haste denn?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Toshiba 40vl748g, ARC wird unterstützt.

Edit: QUATSCH Toshiba 40xv733 102cm LCD


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Muss ev. im TV das Tonsignal umgestellt werden? zb von PCM auf D Digital? Man könnte zb das Tonsignal auch opt. Kabel erledigen. Meine Hardware  ( Reiceiver / TV ) sind leider schon etwas älter und daher kann ich nicht alles testen


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Die Option gibt es leider nicht beim TV.

Aber jetzt passt auf 

Anderes HDMI Kabel von der PS3 probiert.. und.. siehe da, TOOOOOON !
Das zuvor benutze Kabel sollte laut Beschreibung aber auch 1.4 zertifiziert sein 
Naja geht jetzt zurück nach Amazon.

Trotzdem vielen Dank.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Das wäre der nächste Gedanke gewesen. Naja egal hauptsache kommt jetzt was raus. Dann viel Spass damit


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Was hattest Du denn am AVR überhaupt angeschlossen, und hattest Du auch den passenden HDMI-Kanal aktiviert? ^^

Ich hab das hier PureLink HC0002-005 - basic+ Serie. Zertifiziertes High: Amazon.de: Elektronik  für BluRayPlayer an AVR (die 50cm sind genau richtig, Player steht ca 20cm unter dem AVR) und das hier HDMI-Verbindungskabel HDMI-Stecker auf HDMI-Stecker: Amazon.de: Elektronik  für AVR an LCD (1m lang) - geht einwandfrei.


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Angeschlossen hatte ich meinen Tv via HDMI, oder was meinst du ?
Und Kanal gewählt nicht direkt, Fernseher an HDMI 1 und auf der Fernbedienung dann Scene TV ausgewählt.
Komischerweise stand dann auch immer, wenn der Reciver das Signal vom Tv bekommen hat, AV4 auf dem Display 

Mit den Scenen komm ich eh nicht so wirklich zurecht.
Habe meinen Pc jetzt via Chinch - Klinke am Audio-Eingang des Avr's und würde dem jetzt gerne CD als Scene geben.
Das Handbuch ist aber auch echt für den A...., finde ich.

*Edit*: mit genau letzterem von Dir erwähnten Kabel habe ich diese Probleme.


----------



## zøtac (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Bei den meisten Geräten sind die HDMI Ports mit ARC extra beschriftet, sicher dass du den richtigen genommen hast?


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Ja am Tv ist es HDMI 1, darüber steht extra ARC in Klammern. 
Und am AVR auch.. HDMIout halt.
Mit dem anderen Kabel geht es ja.

Ich wüsste noch gerne wie ich die Kanäle auf die Scene's programmieren kann.


----------



## Herbboy (25. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Du wolltest den Ton, den an sich der Fernseher selber ausgibt, mit dem Receiver ausgeben, oder wie? Also den Ton, denn der TV-Receiver vom LCD empfängt? ^^ Dafür sind die HDMI am LCD an sich gar nicht gedacht, die sind nur EINgänge. Für den Ton des LCDs solltest Du einfach dessen optischen Ausgang mit dem Receiver verbinden, der RX-V471 hat zwei optische Eingänge bei AV 1 und 4 glaub ich.

Normalerweise machst Du an die HDMI-INs des Receiver halt zB ne DVD/BD-PLayer, eine Spielekonsole usw., und an den HDMI-Out dann den LCD, damit das Bild von PLayer, Konsole usw. zum LCD weitergeleitet wird. 



> Und Kanal gewählt nicht direkt, Fernseher an HDMI 1 und auf der Fernbedienung dann Scene TV ausgewählt


 das konnte sowieso nicht gehen. Der Receiver kann ja nicht ahnen, dass Du wo Du einen TV angeschlossen hast... die Taste "TV" aktiviert einfach nur einen vordefinierten Anschluss am Receiver, eben AV4. Wenn an AV4 nix angeschlossen, gibt es von da natürlich auch keinen Ton. Yamaha schlägt halt vor, dass man bei AV4 den Fernseher anschließt, und damit Du nicht immer nachdenken musst "ist der TV jetzt an AV2, 3 oder 4?" gibt es dann die Taste TV. Das ist bei zB Stereoverstärkern genau so, da steht zb Tuner, CD usw. an den Kanälen, damit Du schneller das Gerät findest, das Du suchst. Du kannst aber auch bei zB CD einen BluRay-Player anschließen, und die Kanäle könnten auch statt CD, Tuner usw. einfach Aux1, Aux2 usw. heißen. 


Wegen der Scene: wie meinst Du das? Dass Du bei Druck auf die Taste "CD" auf der Fernbedienung dann automatisch den Ausgang aktivierst, an dem der PC hängt? CD ist ab Werk AV3, das heißt entweder Du schließt den PC an AV3 an (was dann aber nur per digitaler Verbindung geht) - oder aber Du machst es einfach wie auf Seite 32 sehr einfach erklärt und belegst es so um, dass CD ab jetzt der AudioEingang ist  - vor allem wenn Du was komplett umstellen willst, solltest Du auch Punkt 3 durchführen.

Wobei ich nicht sicher, ob dieser eine Audioeingang auch umbelegt werden kann. Du kannst den PC aber auch einfach an AV5 oder AV6 anschließen, das sind auch Stereo-Cincheingänge.


----------



## zøtac (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*



Herbboy schrieb:


> Du wolltest den Ton, den an sich der Fernseher selber ausgibt, mit dem Receiver ausgeben, oder wie? Also den Ton, denn der TV-Receiver vom LCD empfängt? ^^ Dafür sind die HDMI am LCD an sich gar nicht gedacht, die sind nur EINgänge. Für den Ton des LCDs solltest Du einfach dessen optischen Ausgang mit dem Receiver verbinden, der RX-V471 hat zwei optische Eingänge bei AV 1 und 4 glaub ich.


Doch, nennt sich Audio Return Channel


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Und das hat jeder HDMI von jedem LCD? Ich würd trotzdem lieber den optischen Ausgang nehmen und dann den Receiver über dessen OutPut an den LCD machen.


----------



## zøtac (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Nein, er hat ja geschrieben das er den ARC fähigen Port benutzt hat. Bei mir funktioniert das ohne Probleme, hab ebenfalls den RX V471 und nen Philips 32PFL7406


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Ich hatte jetzt ARC mit Anynet verwechselt...


----------



## Sleepwalker47 (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Herbboy, du hast mich schon an meinem Verstand zweifeln lassen 
Genau wegen diesem Feature habe ich mir nämlich einen HDMI-fähigen AVR geholt.

Naja mit dem anderen Kabel funktioniert es ja. 
Also ich gehe mal davon, dass nur ein 1.4 verifiziertes HDMI Kabel den Audi Return Channel nutzen kann ?
Habe gerade durch Zufall gesehen das mein Kabel doch nur 1.3 ist, (heißt jetzt Highspeed).. 1.4 ist Highspeed with Eternet.
Deswegen bekomme ich warscheinlich auch nur das Bild und nicht den Ton.


----------



## Herbboy (26. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Yamaha RX-V471 keinen Ton über HDMI*

Wieso willst es denn überhaupt so machen? Was für einen Vorteil hat das für dich? Ich würd einfach ein Toslinkkabel für den Ton vom TV nehmen, das klappt dann auch 100%ig. Du hast ja sicher nicht nur den TV am Reciever angeschlossen, oder? ^^


----------

